# Steve Martin : "First Hymnal for Atheists"



## Jack K (Sep 2, 2010)

Performed at the Merlefest bluegrass festival in North Carolina. If I still lived there, I might have been in attendance.

Funny. And perhaps profound.

[video=youtube;lFWA1A9XFi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFWA1A9XFi8[/video]


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve Martin was a great comedian and now has caught a second wind as a bluegrass entertainer.

The Steep Canyon Rangers are fantastic.

Great entertainment, inasmuch as one can laugh at unbelief.


----------



## Rangerus (Sep 2, 2010)

just want you to know I found your post most helpful.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 2, 2010)

'Watch football in their underpants' LOL


----------



## Ivan (Sep 2, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 2, 2010)

Was the atheist hymnal published on April 1st?


----------



## caddy (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Stuff !


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 2, 2010)

I sure hope that watching football in ones underwear doesn't make him an Atheist, I may be in trouble. Very funny stuff.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 3, 2010)

great video


----------



## SRoper (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey, I was there! My father-in-law took us. Here's a picture I took.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 14, 2010)

Christians sing the blues also.

I like Rock and Roll also. 

That was great.


----------

